# Deprofundis hail De caelis ensemble has grandiose, classy, elegant pholyphony



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Yes i love there sound, it's an all gurl ensemble, that have skills in there pocket, magically gifted Laurence Brisset i suppose there french , des françaises = des gonzesses (french pateois), Bonjour ensemble de caelis j'apprécie votre sond , votre perfection d'execution dans la musique du 13ieme siècles = traduction dear ensemble de caelis , godlike singers, i love your sound, your a great ensemble.

Womens finest ensemble so far, support these ladie's there offering are well package well made attractive voice meeting floating your mind, let ensemble de caelis seduced your ears, there amazing!!!

I have 3 album so car by them Solage works, Le livre d'aliénor de bretagne, Oh felicie lacrimea which is divine in true words sense, sweeter than werther original?

Can you give give me benefit of doupt?
They are that good , who like em here on Talk Classical.

love yah ladie's outhere on talk classical , and love my friends all in all , in peace for now... take care folks .

:tiphat:


----------

